# "TiVo Suggestions" group



## MacSkip (Aug 20, 2009)

Under Now Playing is a group named "TiVo Suggestions". In it are shows that I did not request to be recorded, and in which I usually have no interest. They're just taking up disk space. How can I eliminate or at least control this unintended (by me) group?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Suggestions are one of the features of Tivos that give them a leg up on the competition. They can be turned off via a setting. However, here is how they work, so you can make a decision about them. Generally, they take up ZERO space on the harddrive. Well not literally, but they are deleted if you start to run out of room on the Tivo for recordings you decided to make. Therefore, there is little lost if you decide to leave them on (the only thing that could be lost is something you sent to the deleted items folder, as those are deleted before suggestions). Second, you can better control what is recorded by rating shows. That is what the big thumbs up and thumbs down buttons do on the remote. Now giving a show a rating doesn't necessarily ensure that it will be/not be recorded, but increases/decreases the likelihood of shows similar to those you rated. Good luck and I hope you enjoy your Tivo.


----------

